# From The Mouths



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

My grandaughter is 4 and half and being a girl, is singing every Christmas song she hears. Like with many songs, she doesn't always know the exact words but her version sure is entertaining:

The real words : We're A Couple Of Misfits 
*HER* words: We're A Couple Of Biscuits









The real words: So Be Good For Goodness Sake 
*HER* words: So Believe For Goodness Sakes









The real words: With His Corn Cob Pipe 
*HER* words: With His Car Bomb Pipe ( should we concerned about this one







)


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Priceless!

...and, yeah, you might have Rick check out the "Car Bomb" story


----------



## Beaner242 (Jun 25, 2007)

HAHA. Heres what mine said.

The song Feliz Navidad has been changed to

Please Pet my Dog.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Beaner242 said:


> HAHA. Heres what mine said.
> 
> The song Feliz Navidad has been changed to
> 
> Please Pet my Dog.


THAT is funny!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Priceless!
> 
> ...and, yeah, you might have Rick check out the "Car Bomb" story


yeah, no kidding. How in the heck does she know about car bombs? Scary.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Priceless!
> 
> ...and, yeah, you might have Rick check out the "Car Bomb" story


yeah, no kidding. How in the heck does she know about car bombs? Scary.[/quote]

SIL?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Priceless!
> 
> ...and, yeah, you might have Rick check out the "Car Bomb" story


yeah, no kidding. How in the heck does she know about car bombs? Scary.[/quote]

SIL?
[/quote]


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

Cute. Never know what they'll say.

Bob


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

It snowed last night and like any kid who doesn't get to play it very often she went ballistic when she got up! Today she was singing ..again..

The Right Words: Walking In A Winter Wonderland

*HER* Words: Walking With A Winner With A Man


----------



## dianee67 (Oct 12, 2008)

*LOL! That made my day....I am so guilty of singing my own words! My excuse is a little too much of the warming "spirits" on Christmas Eve







. Thanks for sharing.*


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

ricknchris said:


> *LOL! That made my day....I am so guilty of singing my own words! My excuse is a little too much of the warming "spirits" on Christmas Eve
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too....but if you sing them low enough, people don't know you mixed up the words.


----------



## dianee67 (Oct 12, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> *LOL! That made my day....I am so guilty of singing my own words! My excuse is a little too much of the warming "spirits" on Christmas Eve
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too....but if you sing them low enough, people don't know you mixed up the words.
[/quote]

*YEAH! Thats the key....real low and I stay in the back corner or stand by someone that does know the words....







lol! Don't get me wrong...I enjoy singing. I just can't remember the songs that I hardly sing







. *


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> It snowed last night and like any kid who doesn't get to play it very often she went ballistic when she got up! Today she was singing ..again..
> 
> The Right Words: Walking In A Winter Wonderland
> 
> *HER* Words: Walking With A Winner With A Man


You have to let her sing alone so she gets the words right....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

rdvholtwood said:


> It snowed last night and like any kid who doesn't get to play it very often she went ballistic when she got up! Today she was singing ..again..
> 
> The Right Words: Walking In A Winter Wonderland
> 
> *HER* Words: Walking With A Winner With A Man


You have to let her sing alone so she gets the words right....








[/quote]


----------

